# Full Timing-at last



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

We have sold our house and moved in with my parents (!!!!) until we find our motorhome. We will full time in the UK for the first 12 months, working to boost our 'travelling fund' because we daren't spend the 'house' money. Then we will set off into Europe for long periods, returning to top up the travelling fund and MOT and catch up with friends and family.

The problem is that even though we have been researching, reading and looking for a motorhome since March 2006, we still haven't found the one!

We nipped up the A5 to the Cannock region on Saturday to look at some (RVs) and were really disappointed at the quality of most of the stock. We looked in a new 2007 model (I won't say the make) and some of the wood looked like MDF with paper over the top which was actually peeling off!Eek!

We know we want a used A class RV, but how do you know which ones are good reliable makes? Should we import, and how long does it take? Should we buy private? We know our price range is taking us to the 10 years old range but that doesn't bother us but how the hell do you find them? We are more than happy to travel far at weekends to find the right one but don't know where to go!

Our budget is maximum £40k. Has anyone got any ideas where we go from here? We are both so excited but feel like we are getting no-where fast. 

Thanks very much

Mark and Anita


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mark and Anita

40K is a heck of a lot of money to buy an RV/MH with especially if you are looking for one upto 10 years old.

We "think" we want an RV but we fulltime in our Euromobil 810 and the more time we spend in it the more we think that for us it is far superior than an RV. I say for US because everyone is different.

We see the benefits of the Euromobil as the following

1) More sleeping potential. Although there is only Shona, baby Jessica and myself we have three grown up children and whilst one is in Canada the other two often stay with us.

2) The Euromobil has a beautiful front ;ponge that since we realised you can bridge across the alley will seat seven people in confort. In the past we have seated 13 in the van in comfort.

3) Much better fuel economy. Most RV owners claim 10-12 mpg is about right, the euroby does mid 20s. If you are touring Europe something to take in mind.

4) The Euromoby is a lot easier to understand.

On the flip side

RVs appear a lot cheaper to buy and they have a more seperate bedroom and they are possibly built to a more substantial level

I would certainly recommend looking at the Euromobil 810 as a possibility. What ever you go for best of luck. We have been fulltiming since December and really love it


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Full timing*

Hi

Welcome to it! I have not owned an RV but have seriously considered it. I have to agree with everything Stew has said. Undoubtedly, there can be more space in the RV, but there can be downsides too - one being MPG as Stew suggests. Another can be the insulation values - do a forum search as we recently discussed this.

I admire you for not wanting to dip in to the "house money". I feel exactly the same. I worked tons of overtime before leaving the UK and this will keep me for six months, but robbing the house sale money is a last resort for me. I am trying to earn as I go, here in Italy, but all I wanted to do today was sunbathe! LOL

I am not a financial advisor, but can I suggest you ensure you shop around for a place to put the house sale proceeds. Take a look at the savings rates secion of www.moneysupermarket.com

Take care and enjoy!

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark & Anita.

Welcome to fulltiming. Our fulltiming started last September. We took a year to decide which van to have and in the end decided on the Burstner 748-2. As like you we had a budget of 40K but went over that by 1.5K and got a van 10 months old very good deal. 

1) We chose this one because of the large load capacity. 1250kg

2) Large garage to get in full size motorbike.

3) Full central heating.

4) 23 MPG.

5) 27 foot long so goes onto nearly every GB site.

6) Easy servicing in the whole of Europe of which some can be done by myself.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
I've been reading this topic and it always amazes me how many of you full-time . I hope you don't mind me asking but I'm wondering how old you all are? 
Max's wife


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maxs wife.

Steve 57

Ann 59

steve & ann ------ teensvan


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Hi Max's wife,*

I used to wonder the same thing myself. Given up caring though now as we never seem to meet other full timers, except on here!! 8O

We are Leigh (33) Phil (34) still currently working fulltime but living in the van for the last 2 1/2 years. (4 months here and there taken out to travel  ).

Most people who full time are slightly older we have found (no offence to those young ones) but the ages seem to start from 40 upwards.

*The Waltons *... the only bit of advice I can give you is that after 2 1/2 years into full timing .... we want an RV! You may start out happily in a decent sized motorhome but depending on how long you last, an RV will be on the wishlist at some point!!

Spent a lot of time in our 23 foot ish motorhome but which in actual fact has very little space inside for visitors ... or for hanging out in winter! This is the 3rd winter in it and now we want more space. In the summer you spend most of the time outside so it doesn't matter. We also have a dog (since last july) and she takes up space too!!

We have decided that a smallish RV would be good for us. A Safari Trek seem to fit all the requirements .. have a trawl on the web and see. Tis small (for the smallest one) around 26ft (although advertised as 24ft) and the space compared to a standard motorhome is amazing ... I drool at every single one I view and Phil has to prise my fingers off the doorway to get me out!!

We have been together for 11 1/2 years now (Phil & I) so we can pretty much cope with each others company 24/7 , but if we had only been a year into the relationship, we would have cracked in the first winter!! Its like a dance moving past each other in the current van! :lol:

May you be happy with whatever you decide!!


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve & Ann
Thanks for that - we've a way to go then ! 15 years plus - better keepin paying into the pension then! Maxs wife.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ages of full timers*

Hi

I am 34, Oscar is 8.

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,

We had a budget of £50k and decided in November to upgrade our 8.2m Swift Kontiki Vogue (6-wheeler with seperate bedroom) to a similar but new European van - I even put a deposit on a brand-new AutoTrail Cheyenne 840 which we really liked.

Whilst waiting 4 weeks to go up to Scotland to test-drive it & buy it, I started to look at RVs, having always previously discounted them as either beyond our budget or gas-guzzlers (or both). I was absolutely gobsmacked!!!

I did a load of on-line research over a week into layout, length, performance and equipment, by the end of which time I had mostly got my head around the various makes & types. I then found three possibles for sale, of which there was one at a small dealers about 50 miles away. (It was a 1999 Rexhall Rexair 32-ft with 14,500 miles). It was perfect, and made the AutoTrail look like a well-lit corridor in comparison. The asking price was £39,995, and the dealer offered to reduce it to £37,500 with a full service & 3-month warranty, which we immediately accepted. We took delivery at the beginning of December.

This leaves us with £12.5k spare cash which goes an awfully long way towards a few luxury items like a fab new telly. It costs around £90 extra per 1,000 miles for the increased fuel consumption, which given that we do around 4,500 miles p/a, is insignificant.

We've only been away for a total of 4 days so far in it, and the experience is totally different to that in a "normal" European C-class. I can't stress this enough - it's about 20 times better in terms of comfort, facilities, space, space and space. It's great fun to drive too. We go to Spain for all of March, and we simply can't wait.

My advice - as I was also given here when I asked the questions - is that £40k is a good budget, and you'll get something really nice for that. MAke sure that you buy from the right person, and keep asking for advice here.

My thread incidentally was http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20799-.html.

All the best with it,

Dougie.


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've just started full timing a week ago after selling the house. My budget was rather more modest (well, a lot more modest actually!). I have a 91 Hymer B694 which, so far, I'm very happy with. I'd have loved an RV, but baulked at the fuel consumption and also the sheer size of a lot of them for getting in and out of my current pitch. Also, with the Hymer being European, i figured spares would be easier to source. That said, I wouldn't rule out an RV in the future.

I'll be living in this for at least the next 6 months, then will decide whether to go back to the land of bricks and mortar. I'm off travelling around Europe in her in April for 3 months (will I come back is the question? :? ) I'm 37 so quite young by fulltiming standards I suppose.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to buy, but definately buy the biggest you can afford and feel comfortable driving, as once you start to pack all your stuff in, what you felt was a spacious van somehow doesn't feel as big!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Mark and Anita

I wouldn't totally rule out europeans... like stew mentioned, he happily fulltimes in his.

And as it happens, I have a perfect solution for you both, something with plenty of space, its diesel and has a fixed rear bed and it wont eat into your funds... My Dethleffs I have for sale... £17995 www.tinyurl.com/mxn3n :wink:


----------



## 99657 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you thought about an extended US tour, buy your RV over there, register and use it in States, stay 6 months plus, No VAT or Import duty when you bring it to UK. (check this as I'm not a financial advisor or tax expert).
Good luck


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

What can I say?, I feel much happier now with all the replies! I will check out the info over the weekend because by then we should have our new laptop and modem up and running and can acces the internet again.

We too have been together 11 & 1/2 years so know all our faults etc. Mark is 37 and I am 41 so probably at the younger end of full-timing. We are lucky that my boys have both grown up and left home and Mark's kids live with their Mum so we are 'just the two of us'.

I love the idea of going to the USA to buy the motorhome and travel but cannot even consider long-term travel for at least 12 months and we need the motorhome now to live in - bit of a catch22??

On the matter of size!!! We need a large motorhome partly because Mark is 6'2" and I am 5'7" but also the end bedroom has the biggest appeal so there are seperate rooms if we want to do different things - read a book/watch t.v. etc.

I will keep an eye on the for sale section on this site!

Anita


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Anita

We have been fulltiming since early December. We are in a Fourwinds Hurricane 30F , like this http://four-winds.rvweb.com/class-a_rv_photos.php , which is 32 feet long overall and has a large single slideout with sofa & dinette.

We researched what to buy for nearly 2 years, and decided this was the layout we wanted. don't see any point in a bedroom slideout - we have a fullsize island bed, don't need any more space in the bedroom.

We chose the Hurricane because it is one of the only RV's built on a 99" floorplan. This is important to us because we imported this RV privately from the States, and we needed to be reasonably sure of being able to register it.

After our short period of 24/7 fulltiming (us two plus large floppy dog) we are very happy with our choice. The layout works perfectly, and the van is very comfortable.

Our coach was built in 2003, and had 9800 miles on the clock when we bought it. We could have had a brand new one for an additional $5000, but didn't want a new one because RV's often have warranty issues in their first year.

Our total costs for importing, duty, converting, etc were about £5k more than your budget.

So I think you'll get a lot more for your money with an RV. If you're going to put up with high fuel consumption you might as well have the space that a slideout gives you - unbeatable for lounging & entertaining.

Look around and you'll probably get a bargain buying privately in UK. If you have the cash and a bit of neck, you may find yourself a real bargain.

Good luck - please feel free to PM us if we can help at all.

Bruce & Marion.


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Bruce and Marion

This is pretty much the lay out that we know we want. I totally agree that the slide out will give us what we want. and the end bedroom looks great. We just don't know which make to go for.

Hopefully at the weekend if the laptop is up and running I will pm you to find out more about importing if thats o.k.

The budget will stretch if needs be so this may be an option. One option we thought about is buying the first thing we could get our hands on whilst looking in the USA and importing. However we are under no pressure at all to move out of Mum and Dad's so maybe we just get stuck in and search the USA?

Anita and Mark


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Anita & Mark

You have pm.

Bruce


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

I full time and I am only 57 :lol: I also work full time but only till I have enough cash to take a trip around Europe

Dave

656


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I posted this morning before reading about the new server and I think it got lost, so here goes again!

We have decided that we are definately importing from the USA. We have contacted an agent in Florida and he seems really good and very helpful. 

Before parting with our hard earned cash I could just do with knowing if anyone has any experience with this particular agent the company is RV Exports Inc.

I don't want to offend anyone - I just want to be cautious (bean counter by trade so its in my blood!).

We want to make a decision really soon so any comments would be really appreciated.

Thanks v much

Anita and Mark


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

thewaltons said:


> We have decided that we are definately importing from the USA.


Good for you - I hope you find everything you dream of (and with more careful planning, I'm sure you will...)

FYI, what swayed me to go for an RV was quantifying the age-old hurdle of gas-guzzling. It costs me £90 extra per 1,000 miles to run our Rexhall compared with our Kontiki, so based on 4,500 miles PA, that was nowhere near enough to stop me buying.

Dougie.


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Mark & Anita
we've jst gone fulltime(february 1st.) with a Hymer 694,cant be beat.At 24ft 6inch big enough to live in but small enough to gt most places,and if it isnt in it,it hasnt been invented.Get a van and get out there. Polly and Mick


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Mark and Anita:

I read your post with interest - we are half-timers spending six months of each year away and like others jumped into buying an RV without any prior experience so I don't want to dampen your enthusiasm but to channel it.

We went to the US to look. There is no doubt they are very cheap, particularly with the £/$ ratio.

There are millions of the things there and one Florida dealer has 1,200 on sale at any time. They are sold in volume like cars and there are some sharp dealers. People use their RVs and travel large distances, across deserts and over Rocky Mountains towing Jeep Cherokees and other large SUVs behind them and drive at amazing speeds considering they need no special licences. many RVs spend winters in Northern States at below freezing temperatures.

So my point is that buying blindly through an agent could carry a risk unless it is someone who has been personally recommended to you. I don't know anything of the agent you have found. RVs are complicated - if the fridge needs replacing budget £1,500. If you need new tyres and the recommendation is to change them every 5-7 years, whatever mileage, budget another £1,500. Nothing can substitute for taking a good hard sceptical look at the vehicle yourself or getting someone knowledgeable to do it for you. There are two components - the house and the chassis.

My experience, and I have lived in the US, is that salesman will be helpful - it's their job - and Americans do have a natural easy manner. Nothing can substitute for seeing the vehicle and taking it on a long test drive - could it have come from a New Orleans flood?

I have only found one American dealer universally praised by American RVers and that is DeMartini - unfortunately they are in California and don't carry a lot of secondhand vehicles but they will deliver anywhere in the US and that would include a port for shipment.

Remember shipping costs, insurance, duty at 10% and VAT on top of everything.

If you are not able to go to the States why not have another look in the UK? Bear in mind that the largest dealers are not necessarily the best. A private sale could be very fruitful.

Whilst browsing I found this 1996 vehicle .<<HERE>> that looks in good shape is a rear engined diesel - the most sought after arrangement - 32 feet in length and is only £30,000 probably because it doesn't have a slide out and they don't mention the mileage. I use it only as an example there are probably many more out there. Itchy Feet are good people to deal with - they will let you stay down there in their holiday lodges, fully explore the RV and take it for a thorough test drive and if you buy let you stay on their site and do a thorough check - they want you to leave happy. They will also source RVs in the US for you. I have no connection with them whatsoever.

RVs, like cars, range through different quality levels even if they look very similar.

Whatever you do make sure your RV is legal width - less than 2.55 metres - there is a lot of information on this site on the subject


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks superk

Funny - I just read your posting and we had already decided last night that we think we should just get over there and look for ourselves! We are going to book the flights in the next couple of days and hopefully fly out on Friday for a week! We have found some great deals on expedia and eclipse direct and the cost of the week is small change compared to the massive commitment we are making spending such a large chunk of our savings on our new home!

A week in the sun is a bonus, but I think we will be exhausted by the time we get back.

Thanks for your advice

Anita and Mark


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

We got back from Florida on Sunday after an exhausting but fantastic week. We have bought a Georgie Boy Landau and if everything goes to plan it should be in the UK some time in the first two weeks in May.

Thanks to all the people that gave us advice and ideas - we both really appreciate it very much. Of course we are going to need loads more help so don't go anywhere!!!!

Anita and Mark


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

thewaltons said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We got back from Florida on Sunday after an exhausting but fantastic week. We have bought a Georgie Boy Landau and if everything goes to plan it should be in the UK some time in the first two weeks in May.
> 
> ...


Anita/Mark,

I'm delighted to be the first to congratulate you here. Having re-read the thread, you've done exactly (IMO) the right thing by thinking through the issues, asking proper questions, considering the answers, and then taking good decisive steps (big ones in the US, no less!  ).

Keep us posted.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Anita and Mark

Well done. How did it go over in America. Was the choice huge. Maybe you could write a report. The Landua is a superb RV.

I bet April will always stand out in your memories now as The Longest Month   


stew


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*fulltiming...which MH*

shane does'nt miss a trick, does he :wink: we've got a benimar aero 6000..the reason i chose this MH is that it comes with the most useful extra's as standard....x2 solar...full f/freezer...fixed bed...dual turbo fans(fresh air)...garage...etc etc......i'm very pleased with it but as we are off to the continent in may for 6 months.....i'm considering during our tour the merits of an RV.
the one i've been studying is the safari trek ( 26 ft) .
i met the owners of one on site and they showed us around, for the size i was very impressed.
the only fly in the ointment was that the magic bed( electric ) similar to hymers, but does'nt allow for one person to go to bed and the other to lounge as the bed take's up a lot of the lounging space.
this said ....it's about compromise......good luck....5 weeks to go and we're outa here.... :lol:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Glad you´ve found a coach you like - GB´s are certainly great machines.

Good luck with the DVLA measuring day!

Bruce


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: fulltiming...which MH*



slaphead said:


> shane does'nt miss a trick, does he :wink: we've got a benimar aero 6000..the reason i chose this MH is that it comes with the most useful extra's as standard....x2 solar...full f/freezer...fixed bed...dual turbo fans(fresh air)...garage...etc etc......i'm very pleased with it but as we are off to the continent in may for 6 months.....i'm considering during our tour the merits of an RV.
> the one i've been studying is the safari trek ( 26 ft) .
> i met the owners of one on site and they showed us around, for the size i was very impressed.
> the only fly in the ointment was that the magic bed( electric ) similar to hymers, but does'nt allow for one person to go to bed and the other to lounge as the bed take's up a lot of the lounging space.
> this said ....it's about compromise......good luck....5 weeks to go and we're outa here.... :lol:


Hi Slaphead, I have been looking at Safari Treks too. In my opinion if someone wanted to go to bed the other could stretch out in the front seats with feet up on dash (acres of space) or in the dining area or even in the bathroom :lol: If that is not enough, you could always run the majic bed back up to close to the roof and lounge underneath the sleeper! The second bed is after all the sofa underneath the majic bed.

Actually, thats one thing we haven't tried yet, I wonder if the motor works with weight on the bed 8O


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Artona

Sorry - been out of circulation for a while and only just read your posting!

When we have moved in and everything is settled I'll put my thoughts in a posting. If everything goes to plan this has been sooooooooo easy! Better not count my chickens yet though.

We have the shipping booking reference for the RV so we can track its movements on line and as we speak it should be sailing out of Jacksonville on its three week voyage home! So excited now - I am driving hubby mad. We are going to the Peterborough show to buy bits and pieces for the RV so we'll look out for the MHF members and introduce ourselves.


----------

